# Mid-Atlantic meeting late April- Early May



## mantisdragon91

Considering having a MADs meeting at my place in late April/early May before the heat hits. I'm located in Philly not far from I-95 and Route 1. Trying to gauge the level of interest as well as the date that would work best for the most people.


----------



## xm41907

I'm interested.


----------



## radiata

April/early May are still open on my calendar (but not the last half of May - I'm committed to a vacation in Trieste/Venezia). Please count me in!


----------



## Julio

I would be interested


----------



## JeremyHuff

I thought there was a May meet in Brooklyn and George was having one in June?


----------



## mantisdragon91

JeremyHuff said:


> I thought there was a May meet in Brooklyn and George was having one in June?


Last time I spoke with George, he was uncertain of whether he wanted to do one until the fall. If he still wants to do June I can certainly hold off until the fall other wise I was looking at the April 21st as a likely date.


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> Last time I spoke with George, he was uncertain of whether he wanted to do one until the fall. If he still wants to do June I can certainly hold off until the fall other wise I was looking at the April 21st as a likely date.


i'm not sure yet when i'm doing it but April would be fine...mine wouldn't be for at least 2 months later.

I'll be at your place though if you have it.


----------



## mydumname

That date is good for me.


----------



## jckee1

I would be interested. I had a great time at the last one.
Jim


----------



## cbreon

mantisdragon91 said:


> Last time I spoke with George, he was uncertain of whether he wanted to do one until the fall. If he still wants to do June I can certainly hold off until the fall other wise I was looking at the April 21st as a likely date.


Or how about one in the end of April and the end of June too

Roman, end of April works for me and I imagine Philsuma will be interested as well if he is still in PA then.


----------



## frogface

I think Mid-Atlantic should be a little closer to Mid


----------



## mantisdragon91

frogface said:


> I think Mid-Atlantic should be a little closer to Mid


Feel free to make it happen Chris... I'll make the trip. On a side note I am updating my backroom to accomodate tubs for housing Uromastyx. Have a 55 Gallon Tank and a screen lid available to anyone who may be interested. Can pick up at the meeting or earlier.


----------



## ggazonas

cbreon said:


> Or how about one in the end of April and the end of June too
> 
> Roman, end of April works for me and I imagine Philsuma will be interested as well if he is still in PA then.


thats what I was thinking. It be nice to have a few meetings this spring/summer before it gets to hot.


----------



## cbreon

ggazonas said:


> thats what I was thinking. It be nice to have a few meetings this spring/summer before it gets to hot.


What can I say, great minds think alike...


----------



## Gnarly

I'd be interested. I had a great time meeting everyone last time.


----------



## oddlot

Roman,
We would definitely be interested but Kim can only do sundays.


Lou


----------



## mantisdragon91

So after much thought and conversation with multiple people, I have settled on Sunday April 22nd as the meeting date. I'm thinking 12-4. I also have some free tanks available that I need out to free up room as I start to redo the animal rooms. They can be picked up either at the meeting or before(preferably before) They are as follows: 55 Gallon with screen lid( Needs to be cleaned as it was used for housing melanistic jewel lacertas) 30 Gallon extra High Tank with screen( Already planted with a ficus and would make a great gecko or treefrog tank) 2 1/2 gallon grow out tank with a sliding screen lid.


----------



## Julio

i think that is the same day as the White plains show


----------



## mantisdragon91

Julio said:


> i think that is the same day as the White plains show


Thanks for throwing a monkey wrench into my plans. Can you double check and let me know and if that is the case perhaps we can shoot for the 15th.


----------



## Julio

Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


----------



## dfrmav

I'm down! See you there


----------



## mantisdragon91

Julio said:


> Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


Before I say anything else does anyone know of anything frog related on the 15th that I need to be aware of?


----------



## cbreon

I am in any weekend except Easter...


----------



## oddlot

Hey Roman,

I would like dibs on the 30 gallon extra high if it is still available.


Lou


----------



## carola1155

Id be down for a meet in April. I am good every weekend except the 28th (goin on vacation).


----------



## mantisdragon91

Since I've had a couple of people PM me regarding this, I wanted to take a moment to confirm that the meet will be held on April the 15th from 12-4. People are free to bring frogs and other supplies for sale or trade. Here is what I will have available: 
55 Gallon Tank(free to whoever wants it)
Theloderma Adsperum captive bred juveniles $25 each
Orange Sirensis captive bred juveniles-sub adults $35 each


----------



## carola1155

All,

This works out well that this meeting is coming up as I am going to be doing an order from Maryland Cork in the coming weeks. If anyone wants to jump in with me they are more than welcome to and I can bring it to the meeting.

They ship it in boxes of 30-35 lbs and I am looking to get about 20 for myself. Depending on interest I can either split up the rest of the box that I get or order additional to satisfy demand.

I have attached their pricing list. I will be ordering the Thin flats. UPS estimate is roughly $20 to my door in south jersey. So figure it to be roughly $3.75 per pound.

Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## carola1155

Didnt realize that was going to be such a small attachment... how bout we try this one:


----------



## JeremyHuff

mantisdragon91 said:


> Since I've had a couple of people PM me regarding this, I wanted to take a moment to confirm that the meet will be held on April the 15th from 12-4. People are free to bring frogs and other supplies for sale or trade. Here is what I will have available:
> 55 Gallon Tank(free to whoever wants it)
> Theloderma Adsperum captive bred juveniles $25 each
> Orange Sirensis captive bred juveniles-sub adults $35 each


Roman,

I got the lone orange sirensis that George had remaining yesterday. I'd like a group of them. Are you looking for anything special?

J


----------



## mantisdragon91

JeremyHuff said:


> Roman,
> 
> I got the lone orange sirensis that George had remaining yesterday. I'd like a group of them. Are you looking for anything special?
> 
> J


I'm open to anything that I'm not currently working with.


----------



## cbreon

I will have these frogelts available for the meeting, let me know if interested. I would consider trades for other pumilio/obligates. Thanks--Craig

Species - O. Pumilio 'El Dorado'
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Code -
Age - 4-5 months oow
Quantity - multiple
Price - $80
Group Prices - 2 or more $75
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup, will deliver to Hamburg Show 2/25


Species - O. Pumilio 'Spotted El Dorado'
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Age - 5-7 months oow
Quantity - multiple
Price - $100
Group Prices - 2 or more $90
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup, will deliver to Hamburg Show 2/25

Species - O. Pumilio Cauchero'
Line/Origin - 2008 SNDF (parents purchased from Philsuma 6/11)
Code -
Age -3-4 months oow
Quantity - multiple
Price - $100
Group Prices - 2 or more $90
Preferred Payment Method - cash/papyal
Shipping Rates & information - not ready yet

spotted eldorado









eldorado









cauchero


----------



## carola1155

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/80331-turface-south-jersey-phila-area.html#post711509

Since I know its a pain to find this stuff... I can pick up a few bags of Turface for those that are interested.


----------



## mantisdragon91

If anyone is interested I will also have a large juvenile tarapoto imitator(parents came from Alpha Breeders) and three Almirante froglets that I just moved out of their parents tank.( Parents are Strictly Reptiles 2010 import). Asking $50 for the Tarapoto and $70 each for the Almirante


----------



## cbreon

carola1155 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/80331-turface-south-jersey-phila-area.html#post711509
> 
> Since I know its a pain to find this stuff... I can pick up a few bags of Turface for those that are interested.


Tom, mark me down for one bag please, I can pick it up at the MADS meeting, thanks!


----------



## Tricolor

I hope to make it and will have Patricias, leucs, yellow terribilis, and maybe vazos. John


----------



## carola1155

Alright so at the moment I'm at 4 bags... Im going to pick up next thursday I think... anyone else want in?



cbreon said:


> Tom, mark me down for one bag please, I can pick it up at the MADS meeting, thanks!


----------



## carola1155

I just got an order of sliding door track today. To get the minimum quantity I had to order much more than I will ever need.

I can bring it along for those who are interested. Free to you local guys. My loss is your gain. Although I wont turn down any plant cuttings/brom pups you may have laying around 

It is this stuff in Black:
Outwater Plastics 2011 Catalog - page 44
number 180 for 1/8" doors.

They chopped it in to ~4ft sections for shipping purposes.


----------



## mydumname

Would anyone like to trade anything for some santa isabel froglets? I am open to most trades or could out right sell for a great price. These are young. PM or email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## 19jeffro83

Tricolor would you happen to have any vanzo tads? If not what would you be looking to get for some froglets?


----------



## oddlot

carola1155 said:


> Alright so at the moment I'm at 4 bags... Im going to pick up next thursday I think... anyone else want in?




Tom,I would like a bag too please.


Lou


----------



## carola1155

oddlot said:


> Tom,I would like a bag too please.
> 
> 
> Lou


Well... Good thing I grabbed a couple extra bags. I got impatient and picked them up today haha. I'll have one for ya though.










Still have one extra for anyone interested.


Also, shameless plug (sorta)... Check out the wanted ad I put up! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/80680-wanted-philadelphia-nj-area-frogs.html


----------



## jfehr232

So I am thinking about making the trip down for the meet. I am def due for a frog meet.

I do have a 29g vert that is in so so condition it houses 3 fat intermedius, tarlton line...all females. I gave these three to a family member and a year and half gave them back so I have no need for them so I am selling them or trading them for anything interesting. Make an offer on the tank and frogs(anyone serious in buying them or what not I can send pictures to your phone)

anyone have ecoweb on hand? ha or epiweb by chance..Thanks.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys, I am planning to make it out to this meet!

Just want everyone to know I am on the look out for new plant species.

I also have a massive amount of Manzanita for sale or trade. Im willing to set stuff aside upon request.

Here is a link to the ad I have posted. I have alot more of the sticks/branches to photograph and will also be setting up a few multiple stick packages.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/80781-manzanita-sale.html

I have a MASSIVE plant wishlist so if you are interested in trading plants for any of the Manzanita just PM me asking for the wish list


Cant wait to see everyone again!
Todd


----------



## glass frog

I think i will try to make this sounds fun. And if their is interest i should be able to bring some mini orchids.


----------



## yours

Man, this meeting sounds like fuuuuun...*jealoussss*


----------



## mydumname

Does anyone have any java moss?


----------



## JeremyHuff

mydumname said:


> Does anyone have any java moss?


If I am able to make it I will bring some


----------



## mydumname

Sounds good


----------



## yours

Roman, where exactly are you located? I need to know if I can make this trip as I'm limited on being able to drive at the moment unless it's not-too-far....apparently I have someone driving from VIRGINIA that wants my female varadero so I'd feel like an ass if at least not 'trying' here 

Thanks.


----------



## mantisdragon91

yours said:


> Roman, where exactly are you located? I need to know if I can make this trip as I'm limited on being able to drive at the moment unless it's not-too-far....apparently I have someone driving from VIRGINIA that wants my female varadero so I'd feel like an ass if at least not 'trying' here
> 
> Thanks.


I'm in NE Philly. Zip code 19111.


----------



## yours

Ed, any chance you are coming to this meeting??


----------



## Blocker Institute

We are looking forward to this meet also! Here's some of what we have available is anyone is interested in trades or purchase. Feel free to contact with any questions. Hope everyone is having a great day!

List of available frogs (pm for pictures):

Alanis froglets (parents from Bill Schwinn) 1-2 months old 

Cobalt juvies (1-3 months old) and tadpoles 

Powder Blue Tincs 1-3 months 

Hawaiian Green auratus 1-3 months old 

Pananiam green auratus 1-3 months old 

Orange Sirensis juvies 1 to 3 months parents from Randy/Dartsami 

Green Sirensis juvies 

Amazonicus juvies 1 to months 3 and tadpoles

Imitator adults and juvies and tadpoles 

Imitator cainarachi valley adults and juvies and tadpoles 

Red Christobal juvies 1-3 months parents are 2007 SNDF imports

El Dorado juvies 1-3 months parents are 2007 SNDF imports


----------



## Blocker Institute

We are looking for mini terrarium orchids!


----------



## yomamafat

It's great to hear that we are having this meet again. I will do everything I can to be there. Life has been pretty busy lately...


----------



## Blocker Institute

We posted pics of our cristobal and el dorado pumilio on the "blocker frog room" frog thread  

Pics are of babies and parents.


----------



## tclipse

I'll make the trip up as long as it doesn't interfere with finals (again), looking good so far... I'll probably know for sure within the next week.

I've got amazonica, CV imi, and tarapoto imi froglets available, as well as a ton of SI tads.


----------



## 19jeffro83

Ted what ate the SI tads?


----------



## Tricolor

I should have yellow terribilis, patricia, leucs, azureus. 
Looking for male cristo 2011 import.


----------



## yomamafat

I'll have some orchids...


----------



## tclipse

19jeffro83 said:


> Ted what ate the SI tads?


ah I actually meant Rio Saladillo, freuidan slip but either way, they're anthonyi, 20ea or 5 for $75 on the tads... most are starting to pop their back legs atm or very close to it


----------



## Blocker Institute

Thanks for all the PMs about frogs everybody!


----------



## Blocker Institute

We will be bringing cultures of blue springtails for $5.00 each. Unlike tropical white springtails blues do not "boom and bust" and they constantly produce, reaching very high densities within the culture. They are very, very tiny and can be fed by just blowing across the top of the culture or transferring pieces of charcoal. They are best grown in cool temps on charcoal, water, and mushrooms. We keep our cultures in the basement on the concrete floor and they do very well.


----------



## EricB

I'd be willing to attend providing I can unload a decent amount of frogs. 


Anyways, here is the list..
2 Giant Orange males
1 proven pair of Azureus
1 proven pair of Cobalts
1 proven pair of Intermedius
1 proven male Intermedius
1 probable female Intermedius
1 proven Nominant Imitator male
2 Powder Blue froglets
10+ Cobalt froglets
1 proven male Leucomelas
1 probable female Leucomelas
5 adult Yellow Galactonotus
5 adult Mint Terribilis (one has a messed up eye, so it's free with the group of 4)
2 adult Patricia probable males
3 Inferalanis juvies (looks to be 2.1.)
8 Azureiventris nearly adults (just a bit smaller than the proven males)
2 proven male Azureiventris
Tons of Cobalt, Azureus, Leucomelas and Azureiventris tadpoles
Tons of Magnolia leaves
Tons of 10g tanks, a few are unfinished verts.. they just need the door 
A few 20g standards
55g planted (I'd like this to go with the group of Mints)


If anyone is interested in any of this, please PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## mydumname

I have a used 12x12x18 exo terra that needs some cleaning. No lid, no cracks. I could bring it if someone is interested. $20 and if I can I'll start cleaning it this week if someone wants it. 

Let me know,


----------



## mydumname

Spoken for.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys, I have a good bit of Manzanita stumps and sticks still available.

If anyone is interested please contact me!


Todd


----------



## mantisdragon91

As a quick reminder anyone who needs my number or address for the meet next Sunday feel free to PM me.


----------



## Gnarly

I know its a long shot, but if anyone has a female azureiventris they are willing to part with, I'd love to take her off your hands.


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hello all,

We have the following plants for sale, grown in our greenhouses for dlivery to the meeting on Sunday:

Orange masdevallia: Compact orchid, some in bloom! Full bunches can be subdivided. $16 
Oncidium 'lava burst': Compact oncidium, vivid red and in bloom w spikes $16
Encyclia sp.: Very fragrant and in bloom $18
Austral Gem Fern: Feels plastic, compact 4.8" pot $6 ea.
Bronze Venus Maidenhair Fern: Full 4.8" pot $6 ea.
Dwarf Boston Fern 'Fluffy Ruffles': Full 4.8" pot $6 ea.
Grub Fern: Very full 4.8" pots (will need larger vivarium) $6. ea
Blue Star Fern: Blue silver color, larger (good for large vivarium $6 ea.

***Please email to [email protected] with questions.


----------



## jfehr232

Does anyone have some semi aquatic plants for sale? Setting up a 55g paludarium and was hoping some ppl had some plants related to that environment. 

Any of that ecoweb? I think it's like epiweb

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Blocker Institute

More pics of babies posted on our frog room thread...powder blues, cobalts, and alanis.


----------



## jfehr232

Ah, since I can not find anyone to trade some big frogs for my intermedius I am just going to look for a male instead and be done with it. 

Best possible solution a male for a female. 

Let me know. See you guys soon.


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> As a quick reminder anyone who needs my number or address for the meet next Sunday feel free to PM me.


hey Roman can you give that me?


----------



## ggazonas

I have a really nice 37 gallon column with a nice stand that has a glass door, tank and stand are only 2 years old so they are in excellent condition. asking $100

I also have a 33 gallon flat back hex in good shape with glass top asking $40.

Both tanks hold water and are clean

I can either bring them with me or you can stop by and take them after the meet. I only live 10-15 minutes from Romans.

Below is the 37 with stand.


----------



## oddlot

I have the following for sale or trade:

alot of azureus froglets

A few very large very proven breeder leopard geckos.They have been breeding and a few have already dropped eggs.I will not separate breeding pairs.I can get weights upon request.They are BIG.

Pair one is;female super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy,Male issuper hypo tangerine carrot tail dorsal stripe.

Pair two is female red stripe emerine and male red stripe lavender.Also some of their offspring from last year which are interesting .

Proven male raptor


A few aptor 100% raptor from a raptor to raptor breeding.

A proven patternless red stripe female

an enigma female that has breed

A couple reverse okatee corn snakes with a good amount of white

I will update later tonight if I have some more available.Pm with questions or if you would like weights.

Lou


----------



## oddlot

Hey Roman,

Do you need us to bring anything?

Lou


----------



## oddlot

Does anyone have escudo or popas available?Pm me with availability.
I could use some booming spring cultures and a misting system.

Lou


----------



## mantisdragon91

oddlot said:


> Hey Roman,
> 
> Do you need us to bring anything?
> 
> Lou


I should be good. Feel free to bring whatever you wants chips, drinks, good bullion


----------



## pa.walt

mantisdragon91 said:


> I should be good. Feel free to bring whatever you wants chips, drinks, good bullion


which do you consider good, beef or chicken bullion  hope to be there tomorrow.


----------



## yours

Unfortunately my health is keeping me from the meet -- that, and I have to do some tank cleaning! -- but I wanted to remind Roman to make sure to bring up that IMPORTANT topic that needs to be discussed tomorrow at the meeting, so everyone is made aware of the situation and can avoid if possible, 'drama and bad business' in the future. You know of what I speak. 

Have a great meet people!!! Hope to be there at a future time


----------



## carola1155

Hey I know its kinda late but I figured some of you may check in before you head out...

Does anyone have any golden delicious cultures for sale?

I'll take whatever you got... producing or just started... I just want to start working with them and diversify my ff types. Shoot me a PM if you have any.

Thanks.


----------



## carola1155

Just got back in time for the Flyers to start... but I wanted to say thank you again to Roman for having everyone over. The hospitality was greatly appreciated. 

It was also nice meeting some new people and checking out all the stuff. I'll be looking forward to the next one.


----------



## oddlot

Roman,

Thanks again for being such a gracious host.We had a great time as always.It was good to see everyone.

Lou


----------



## Blocker Institute

Once again a great time with many great froggers. Thanks for your hospitality and sharing your home Roman. 

We hope all those that picked up your new roommates love and enjoy them as much as we do. 

Happy frogging

Jason


----------



## glass frog

had a great time thank you too all involved.


----------



## Vagabond324

Hey Roman, had a great time, thanks so much for the invite and the food, I miss Philly food big time. Also great to meet so many of you that attended, good to put a face to a name. Wish I had a better memory so that I would remember everyone's name though.So a small suggestion, I'm going to post my picture with my name and I hope others would not mind doing so. Again great to meet you all, and Jason, the frogs are happy to be here, I can tell. Jon


----------



## Tricolor

I also want to thank Roman for opening your house. It was nice to meet everybody. Sorry Roman I think I left a gatorade bottle on outside table!
John


----------



## jfehr232

Great meet. Good to finally get back into the swing of things and meet everyone. Thanks for having us roman. 


GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbreon

Thanks for hosting Roman, lots of good conversation and good people...


----------



## mordoria

Too bad I missed it!!
Dont forget, if you still need your frog fix, you can get it at the

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/80926-nyc-metro-area-meet-sunday-may-6th.html


----------



## mantisdragon91

Thanks to everyone who was able to attend it was good to see some new faces as well as some great frogs that were brought for sale/trade. Look forward to doing this again possibly in the fall.


----------



## yomamafat

I think that we have some really knowledgeable and friendly people at the meet. I hope that we continue to have such great turn out. Thanks again for hosting Roman.


----------



## Gnarly

I'm sorry we missed it, I had such a great time at he last meet and I was looking forward to a chance to see Romans collection.
Unfortunately Jeff and I are both sick  

So when's to the next get together?


----------



## ggazonas

Gnarly said:


> I'm sorry we missed it, I had such a great time at he last meet and I was looking forward to a chance to see Romans collection.
> Unfortunately Jeff and I are both sick
> 
> So when's to the next get together?



That will probably be at my place....still TBD, I'm hoping to start a thread in the next couple weeks. Tenatively thinking June 10th the day after Hamburg, but thats for another thread.


----------

